# ViP 622 reboot issues



## kurtdh (Feb 25, 2006)

I just got my 622 installed 30 minutes ago. It worked great for about 5 minutes, then the system shut itself off (it looked like it lost power.) The system came back on for a few more minutes, then shut itself off again. Then it came back on, and after about 5 minutes, shut itself back off. It's been off for about 30 minutes now. Pressing the power button does not turn the system on, and swapping the power cord to a different outlet didn't work either.

I called tech support and they said they would probably have to replace the receiver, but I had to wait 24-48 hours for somebody to call me back about the issue.

Has anybody had this issue as well? And, if you have already had a 622 replaced, how long did it take to get it replaced? I don't want to wait 2 days just to be told I have to wait another 2-3 weeks for a replacement 622.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

kurtdh said:


> Has anybody had this issue as well? And, if you have already had a 622 replaced, how long did it take to get it replaced? I don't want to wait 2 days just to be told I have to wait another 2-3 weeks for a replacement 622.


I did not have that problem but my 622 was installed this morning with a problem on the TV2 audio output. The installer got Dish to send me another one. They said it would be here by Thursday. I was happy with that becuase I was thinking it would be many weeks after hearing about them being in short supply.


----------



## zbart (Feb 22, 2006)

kurtdh said:


> I just got my 622 installed 30 minutes ago. It worked great for about 5 minutes, then the system shut itself off (it looked like it lost power.) The system came back on for a few more minutes, then shut itself off again. Then it came back on, and after about 5 minutes, shut itself back off. It's been off for about 30 minutes now. Pressing the power button does not turn the system on, and swapping the power cord to a different outlet didn't work either.
> 
> I called tech support and they said they would probably have to replace the receiver, but I had to wait 24-48 hours for somebody to call me back about the issue.
> 
> Has anybody had this issue as well? And, if you have already had a 622 replaced, how long did it take to get it replaced? I don't want to wait 2 days just to be told I have to wait another 2-3 weeks for a replacement 622.


I have had this problem. Not as frequent as you have had. Mine will reboot about every couple of hours 5-10 times a day! I can let the receiver go through the reboot process or do a reset with the power button. It is usually ok for a couple of hours but then it does it again. Frustrating!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

The fix is to have it replaced. I been-there, done that.


----------



## zbart (Feb 22, 2006)

gpflepsen said:


> The fix is to have it replaced. I been-there, done that.


How long did you have yours before it was replaced? Did Dish offer to replace it or did you have a local installer replace it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

I leased through dish. I installed it on a Wednesday, had the Dish1000 put in on Friday, had the replacement 622 ordered Saturday night. It arrived the following Tuesday.

They said they'd replace it after the second call to report issues.

This remionds me, I have to call them to have the shipping removed for the second box.


----------



## BuckDodgers (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been having the same reboot issues since last Thursday night... 61 reboots the last time that I checked. Today I finally called Dish to try and see what could be done about it. After the usual CSR "it a signal issue" (all signal strengths are over 80) , it's a electrical issue (my ViP622 is plugged into Belkin PureAV power conditioner and that into a UPS - she wanted me to unplug it from there and then plug it straight into the wall socket ---- yeah, that's it... I'm sure that my electrical setup is the problem.... - heavy sarcasm there) .... anyway after all was said and done she said that Dish tech support would call me within 24 hours... 

They actually called and said that my reboots and seemingly everyone elses is a software problem... and that it is a big problem that they are having with certain ViP622's AND that I should make sure and shut off the receiver every night for the next or so to make sure and take any new downloads... I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had only 1 reboot since my install yesterday. I was flipping through OTA channels after putting an antenna in the attic. I don't doubt it could have been caused by a low OTA channel signal, but that's a rather drastic step to take when a bad signal is received. I hope they get the cause nailed down and corrected soon.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

BuckDodgers said:


> They actually called and said that my reboots and seemingly everyone elses is a software problem... and that it is a big problem that they are having with certain ViP622's AND that I should make sure and shut off the receiver every night for the next or so to make sure and take any new downloads... I guess we'll see what happens...


Yeah, that's it, turning the unit off at night will fix everything. Where did I hear this before ? 921 anyone ?

I'm curious about one thing though : does the 622 ever automatically power down its fan and/or hard drive when idle, like the 50x series do ? This is one of the big issues I have with the 921 - it is never silent.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> I've had only 1 reboot since my install yesterday. I was flipping through OTA channels after putting an antenna in the attic. I don't doubt it could have been caused by a low OTA channel signal, but that's a rather drastic step to take when a bad signal is received. I hope they get the cause nailed down and corrected soon.


Yup. There is no excuse for a reboot. Imagine if you were recording 3 shows at once ? Just because there is a temporarily signal loss all 3 would get interrupted because of the reboot ?
Unscheduled reboots with the 921 were the reason I canceled my dish account. It will remain canceled until the 622 has this problem fixed.


----------

